

U.S. to begin tourism marketing: Brand USA friendly to visitors. - Nick_C
http://www.theage.com.au/travel/travel-news/yall-come-and-visit-yhear-20120412-1wu48.html

======
Nick_C
OP here. There was a discussion on HN a few months ago where someone noted
that U.S. customs and immigration procedures were scaring visitors away. I
commented that the Aust. press was reporting a forthcoming marketing effort to
redress that.

This is a press report on the beginning of that marketing effort.

